# Wrong breed, but Zoe received her MACH!!



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

As Papillons are my main breed, YEA!! Fantastic news! Tell her congratulations from me.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love it!!! You must be so proud of your niece!


----------



## 3goldens (Nov 7, 2011)

a big congrats! I have had Scott as a judge, not easy courses but a very nice man

My sister's pap is 15 Double Q's away from MACH, your neices pap is VERY cute! and again Congrats !


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! They are such cute dogs!

Please...for the only one who doesn't already know...what does MACH stand for?


----------

